# Drip coffee grinder



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

As the title says. can anybody recommend one. I have a friend in the states that asked me my thoughts on one so I thought I would ask you lot.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Baratza Preciso, Virtuoso, Maestro or Encore at a medium budget. The Baratza customer support is just fantastic. Never dealt with a company like them!

I've now had my Preciso for 2 years and its still going strong on brewed duty.

At a higher budget look at the Baratza (Mahlkonig in EU) Vario W with the steel burrs designed by Ditting. Great for brewed.

At a ridiculous budget look at any commercial mahlkonig or ditting grinder.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haven't had first hand experience but this bunn one looks good

http://r.ebay.com/zvXlZX

Great reputation,there's a video in the description,there an American company aswell


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers Geezers


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

In the states worth checking out orphan espresso hand grinders.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on Budget?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Depends on Budget?


there is no budget


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> there is no budget


Oh sheesh kebab,Gary will be in his element now with suggestions,looool


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm. Unlimited budget.

OK, is portability a requirement?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

If no budget then it's got to be an Uber, Ditting or one of those massive Mahlkonigs right?

Having never used any of them, I can say with 100% conviction that they're the best. Joking aside, I've tasted the brews made with all three and always been impressed with the clarity of flavour.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

..or maybe a Porlex. ha ha


----------

